# a note to those selling hunts, ect. on here



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am not talking about buds trying to fill up a lease that someone didn't re-up or didn't have the money. 

This is a note to those commercial folks, selling spots or hunts or whatever. I offer sponsorships for $450 per year. Your banner will show over 1.1 million times during the year. 

It costs me real money to run this site, just like it costs real money to own a lease. If you are making offers to make money off my site, either become a sponsor or post up on the free classifieds with your offers. It's not fair to the paying sponsors on this site to have a bunch of others chiming in for free, that obviously are commercial outfits. 

Again, buds filling a lease, go for it. 

Owners or agents for leases, become sponsors or post it on the free classifieds and tip your webmaster.


----------



## huntmaster (Jun 13, 2006)

I guess swampus owes you a lot of back dues.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I do send in $ but thanks anyway! Mont is cool and will handle it anyway HE thinks is good.--I am offering hunts at a good cost for the working man. Do You know me Huntmaster? We will do lunch!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

huntmaster said:


> I guess swampus owes you a lot of back dues.


How about letting me run my site and you minding your own **** business.


----------



## nuclear fishin (May 29, 2004)

huntmaster said:


> I guess swampus owes you a lot of back dues.


WTG a reddie for every post, you're good!


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow, that's the 1st time I've ever seen someone on this board with multiple "Reds"...


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

Flynm said:


> Wow, that's the 1st time I've ever seen someone on this board with multiple "Reds"...


THATS A FIRST FOR ME TO.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Today, 11:53 AM 
huntmaster







vbmenu_register("postmenu_619065", true); 
Member
Join Date: Jun 2006
Posts: 3






























HOLLY **** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I guess you could say he got his peepee whacked


----------



## huntmaster (Jun 13, 2006)

Strange, after reading Monts thread, i looked thru the classifides and saw no adds for swampus , but did for others. I dont remember telling Mont how to run his business in any way, just an observation due the large adds in the hunting section. No i dont know Swampus and i dont have a problem with him or any one else. But some reason i must have hit a nerve without trying. As far as the other comments about red marked and slapping down its all new to me me since i have just reciently joined so i will just ignore them and hope this is not the norm for 2 cool fishing.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

You guys need to chill out and find a sense of humor. I read huntmasters post and got a little laugh from it. I definately saw the sarcasim/humor in his post.

Mont, your reply is not cool at all IMO.....


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

huntmaster said:


> Strange, after reading Monts thread, i looked thru the classifides and saw no adds for swampus , but did for others. I dont remember telling Mont how to run his business in any way, just an observation due the large adds in the hunting section. No i dont know Swampus and i dont have a problem with him or any one else. But some reason i must have hit a nerve without trying. As far as the other comments about red marked and slapping down its all new to me me since i have just reciently joined so i will just ignore them and hope this is not the norm for 2 cool fishing.


For Starter's....Swampus is one of the most unselfish people you will ever meet. The old addage "Will give you the Shirt off his back" describe's Robby to a Capital "T"..

Swampus is a single Dad.(7 children).with Custody of his children...Full Custody...His brood includes 3 under 10 years old...1 under 4...and a son that is in a wheel chair that has Cerebal Palsey...

Robby's kids have no want's or needs..He makes sure of this...He asks No one for help at any time...He is a one man Show.

Swampus's dad is a very successful businessman, and a World Class Hunter. His success entitle's him the ability to hunt strictly for World Class animals all over the World, and his Trohpy Room leaves no doubt of this.

His dad OWNS an approx. 8,000 Acre ranch in one of the most Prime areas for Hunting ranches on the "Divide"...where the Hill Country and the Edward's Plateau meet. His ranch neighbors include the Thunder Ranch, and the World Renowned Y.O. If you ask 2Coolers who have been to the Double "T"..They will tell you what a World Class Facility is supposed to look like.

Swampus arranges with his Dad "Working Class" Hunts on this ranch.Having been to the Double "T" to both work and Guide...I have seen Fat Cat's drive up, hand Mr. Taylor 25K....and never cut a hair...Mr. Taylor does not need this ranch for Income...he has this ranch because he can.

Since you are not well known..and making a comment as you did...Robby's friends were not going to allow you, or anyone else to single him out.

Robby, I am sure had an agreement with the Webmaster concerning his dues..and I feel certain his obligation's are more than likley paid in full..

Robby does NOT run a commercial operation...he arrange's hunts for us Wage Earner's who cannot afford to hunt on a World Class ranch such as the Double "T"...

And FYI...Swampus has to pay to hunt on his Dad's ranch just like anyone else..He get's nothing free..

And even though Robbie's dad has Big $$$....he doesn't give Robby a cent...

Robby makes his own living....


----------



## BayTex (May 31, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Monty can run his page any d4mn way he wants, and I saw nothing wrong with his response!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

skinnyme said:


> You guys need to chill out and find a sense of humor. I read huntmasters post and got a little laugh from it. I definately saw the sarcasim/humor in his post.
> 
> Mont, your reply is not cool at all IMO.....


any time you see someone come on here make a smartarse comment telling Mont how he should run his board - you will see Mont reply in a similar fashion.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

What jabx says is true--I work hard so I can take good care of the family and take them "playing" with me hunting and fishing--I pay for anything I do at the ranch--guide w/ no $ except tips from those I guide--Johnney skins and Makes his tips--growin' um up workin' to play!
Tks 4 my back guys! I like to help folks who can't afford a $15,000.00 hunt on a regular basis--I am a working man w/ a passion 4 hunting since 3yrs old--Love to live in the woods. I don't do it for the $--but friends and a great time!

This is who I am.

swamp


----------



## bowman28 (Mar 8, 2006)

That's A True Sportsmen Right There!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

skinnyme said:


> Mont, your reply is not cool at all IMO.....


Your opinion and $2 will get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks. I will run this site as I see fit and I don't need your advice nor the advice of a 4 post wonder to do that. Robby is one of the best men I know, and has more heart than you can even imagine.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Mont and all my friends!

swamp and family!


----------



## LoneStarFree (Nov 24, 2005)

Where can I learn more about these hunt, Swampus? Do you have a website?


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Swampus is a true to heart individual and has one heck of a responsibility with all the respect in the world. His dad only has 4000 acres and only hunts 2300 acres of that and he to is a good hearted person but does like his money. no offense to any one I think this site is great and is very helpful to all who make comments and suggestions regardless of their opinion.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Ken!
4800 and we hunt the front 2300. sold the extra 1100 last year.

Lone Star--just pm or post on a thread of mine and I will see if I can set ya up--It's easy as that!


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Swampus*

OK, I have waited to make a reply for a while. I probably know Rob as well or better than anyone on this forum. After reading all the posts from forum members, I know I did the right thing. Rob is one of the strongest personalities I know. He makes friends fast and keeps them because he is honest. What you see is what you get. I have friends but Rob is the "go to guy". I am pretty picky too. I always hesitate to defend Rob because I don't have to. He either takes care of it himself or he has a following of many friends that will ( see all the posts). I am only posting this because I am his friend and glad to be and need to add something, not to make Rob feel better but to make me feel better!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Well, he didn't return my call for a concrete patio but just from my gut feeling I think he's alright. LOL I hope to toast a beer with him one day.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Well, he didn't return my call for a concrete patio but just from my gut feeling I think he's alright. LOL I hope to toast a beer with him one day.


Heck, not many concrete guys will quote a job that only uses 2 wheel barrows of concrete!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

Sorry for the Hi-jack, but could'nt resist.
We now return you to the show already in progress.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I know.. just ribbin him a bit because even though only the inet he feels like fam.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Sorry bout' that Infamous--My Cement guy went to Tx-La border for slabs and parking lots--hasn't come back yet! I have another guy but he is not as good on the finish work stuff and I'm picky on that. Looking 4 another crew! Have had to pass on a few jobs! Bummer! I will get on it.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Swampus said:


> Sorry bout' that Infamous--My Cement guy went to Tx-La border for slabs and parking lots--hasn't come back yet! I have another guy but he is not as good on the finish work stuff and I'm picky on that. Looking 4 another crew! Have had to pass on a few jobs! Bummer! I will get on it.


Lemme know if/when you find a crew. I at least need to get my kennel and patio done.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Swampus, do you do concrete or are you all looking for a concrete guy to do y'all jobs? 


Signed,
Confused again!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

The way I understand it, he used to do concrete...until his concrete guy decided to become a Cajun. LOL

Signed,
Looking for a Concrete Guy that's a Texan


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> The way I understand it, he used to do concrete...until his concrete guy decided to become a Cajun. LOL
> 
> Signed,
> Looking for a Concrete Guy that's a Texan


Sorry...you can't *become* a Cajun...even if you marry one.....it's a Pedigree...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jabx1962 said:


> Sorry...you can't *become* a Cajun...even if you marry one.....it's a Pedigree...


I find that it is even a rarer breed of person that really wants to become one.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

jabx1962 said:


> Sorry...you can't *become* a Cajun.................it's a Pedigree...


Real similar to "line breeding"


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Cajun, only if it be one of dem french **** ars women from down on de Bayou! Uderwise I aint going over yonder,,, LOL 


Texas or nothing!

I have a dang good concret guy that does stamps or what ever you want. 
He's bad *****! And he's a true Texan! Just an FYI if your wanting something done before Swampus get back into the groooooovv!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

jabx1962 said:


> Sorry...you can't *become* a Cajun...even if you marry one.....it's a Pedigree...


a pedigree? really?

I always thought it was an inherited genetic default


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Dang...

Sure got a bunch of CAJUN Hater's.....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hahaha... comments came out of the woodwork quick for you jabx. LOL


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Whats up with all the love for the cajuns they sure can cook a mean squirrel waz uppppppppppp


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

nev'r says hater main,, I luv me sum dem french sound'n coony gals from dem bayou!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

We've wandered so far off topic that I can't remember why I am here in the first place.  Anybody do interior remodeling and exterior painting?:birthday2


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Alright...just for that...I am gonna cook a pot of Gumbo, and invite them over ....


They will be all about the Love after that...

Truth is....CAJUN'S are really some peculiar people...Sometime's when I go see my people in La.....I am amazed at some of the Sheeit they come up with...Some of them are the smartest dumb people I have ever known...

But....some of them Black haired girls will sure make you want to write some bad checks....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

jabx1962 said:


> But....some of them Black haired girls will sure make you want to write some bad checks....


Dat whut I sayz! yeeeehaw! Make you melt try'n anyway!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

yep, gotta agree on the ditch twang them girls have... makes you want to hug 'em like a new puppy dog. LOL


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey, you full blooded white boys need to quit pickin on us cajuns..I've had enough of this racial ****....bwahahahaha


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

wheres my Balls Marshall? LOL 











booodan balls dat is!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

My wifey be frum Baton Roooooooooooj


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> ........I have a dang good concret guy that does stamps or what ever you want.
> He's bad *****! And he's a true Texan! Just an FYI if your wanting something done before Swampus get back into the groooooovv!


I don't need no stamps, juss cheap!! All basic flatwork.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

jabx1962 said:


> Dang...
> 
> Sure got a bunch of CAJUN Hater's.....


I never said I hated Cajuns

I've never met a cajun I din't like. there's a big group that rents the beach house across from mine every summer for a weekend for a big party. they always invite all the neighbors to dinner on Saturday - and ooowweeee is it good!

I like Bennie from Ville Platte. He wanted to eat the pigeons I was shootin two years ago.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Speck...

We know you didn't say that...Heck....if it wasn't for us Cajun's...Them Aggies would Never get a break..



speckle-catcher said:


> I never said I hated Cajuns
> 
> I've never met a cajun I din't like. there's a big group that rents the beach house across from mine every summer for a weekend for a big party. they always invite all the neighbors to dinner on Saturday - and ooowweeee is it good!
> 
> I like Bennie from Ville Platte. He wanted to eat the pigeons I was shootin two years ago.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

rotfl! remember those folks renting that kept watching that afternoon we were having a few cold ones while you were stalking pigeons on the neighbors house. I think they was PETA!


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I had a concrete question till I saw Waterspouts avitar. Now I can't remember oh oh I need a quote on a kennel if yall know a concrete dude. PM or post. Thanks for the avitar, I mean thanks for any help.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

between me and Dan from Mississippi - I think we're up to 12 pigeons so far this year. 

22 cal pellet gun is a much more efficient method of delivery


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Dang! Huntin'! Callin' out! cement! And Cajun' all in 1 thread! Man we are good!

Yes I do have a cement guy! Pailrider I will get ya asap--feel bad bout my #1 guy but he has to follow the $ I know--and I Do Remodeling for a living. just shoot me a pm and we can talk no problem! Glad to do it! Infamous/PailRider --gonna try to call him tonight and get back to ya --I have all the measurements in my book--get the ok from civic? pm me Guys!

swamped!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I already had it done. I don't need it anymore. Just take me hunting if you feel guilty about it. LOL


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Ur In!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Who can we put in TX P.R.'s slab?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I have a few ideas B4B! LOL


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

HEHHEHHE ! I'll bring the lye. Don't want the doggie tying to dig through the concrete.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Who can we put in TX P.R.'s slab?


There's no room left. I had a long list.


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

This may be the funniest, most hijacked thread ever. Swampus, I do not know you, but I do know jabx from way back. I bought beers for him before he was legal. You got to be more careful about the company you keep. You will get a bad name if you keep hanging around him, lol.

Anyway, I am going to take Swampus up on one of the poor man's hunts one of these days, as soon as I save a little bit of "she" money (money "she" don't know about). I've got some young ones who would love to go on such a hunt.

And Mont, I have never met you, but I certainly appreciate what you do for all of us with this board, and how you run it in such a straightforward manner.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

fisHRman said:


> And Mont, I have never met you, but I certainly appreciate what you do for all of us with this board, and how you run it in such a straightforward manner.


Ditto!

And thank Mont for taking this hijacking like a man. LOL


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I just remembered that Mont is about 6'12" tall, so I'm outa here.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

fisHRman--yes I've known Jeff for a long time and He and Pat are top dogs in my book! Even if Jeff has fleas-----what is that smell?--oh It's TRIPLE TAIL! Dang Jeff! Ha!
We will do a cool hunt! Need some crazy's like us to ban together on a wild one!
Hjack# 135,456!
swamp thang!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bumpity

there's a few people that need to re-read Mont's initial post in this thread


----------

